# I thought I'd heard it all, batt folks ONLY



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at a show visiting with some folks I just meet. The subject came up and I was told he does not want to mess with the high maintance of battery power. 
I said, High maintance?? what do you mean? 

I mean I use a battery once , come back a year later and I can't use it unless its charged. To much trouble!!! 

I was dumb-founded, ( I thought to my self)is that saying you only run your trains once a year.?? 

He just smiled like he won and walked away. 
what an asinine statement... 

Later in the show I walked by and politely said, oh??? dirty track???? OH I see ,, dead spot. 

haaaaaaa 
them walked on.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

So what's the difference if you spend a hour cleaning track, or 20 Min's to charge a battery? Myself I would radder charge a battery.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

If you run SS no cleaning required.... so sayith the god of gscale lewis polk/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

When that stuff comes out, first thing you do is check to see if it's a full moon. 
Next thing is look around, see if someone is flipping over rocks. 

Those kind of people generally live under rocks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/25/2008 5:27 PM 
I mean I use a battery once , come back a year later and I can't use it unless its charged. To much trouble!!! 


He has the right idea but is slightly off point, and this is why I don't/won't run batteries. 
It's not that I come back to them a year later and they need a charge. It's that I come back to them a year later and THEY EVEN WON'T ACCEPT A CHARGE and that is unacceptable to me!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The gods are not alway right!


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

buy better batteries and store them charged not discharged. TOC has good batteries. 

Andre'


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 06/25/2008 8:08 PM
The gods are not alway right!





very true...by the way hows the layout comin a long? 
Nick


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

All of the track is laid. Needs it to stop raining so I can start on landscaping. 
It's pretty muddy out there, so been running


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

While some of my batteries are well over a year or so old, they sometimes sit for weeks or even months at a time-unused....a quick charge with the MAHA corrects any voltage issues and off we go! 

So far, So Good!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

20 minutes to charge a battery? What takes you so long? Oh. Finding the charger. I see  

Only takes a moment to connect it up and it charges while I do something else


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I come back to them a year later 

I'm in the habit of charging them after running so the locos are put back on the shelf charged. 

Despite that, I regularly forget, and I've yet to lose a set of batteries through neglect. I use NiMH packs designed for r/c cars and they don't seem to die.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to use battery packs....from the different installers....and did not keep them on a charger...they do go bad....if you don't use them routinely....and for me not worth the hassel of keeping them charged....not to mention the cost. 

I went to Milwaukee batts on a 3 bay charger...I have 2 of them and 8 batts...and they work SUPER they keep charged when I need to have a fix! 
So keeping the tool batts on a charger is by far the best way to go. 

And I purchase all my Milwaukee batts and chargers on E-bay and have NEVER had a issue....some batts are 3 years old and are still holding a good charge....I run, when I run for up to 8 hours....just changing batts....sometimes you can get deals on multipacks of 4 batts for approx. $169 and the regular 3 bay chargers are down to apptrox $50....Li-on 3 bay chargers are still a little high....approx. $100. 


I do use the Aristo batts inside my tenders and will have to see how they do.... 

I use battery cars so I have the flexability to run what ever I want at any given time....just switch batts. 

IMHO 

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't run them but once a year, just regular alkalines would be a cheaper way to go, no need for chargers/expensive batteries. Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 06/26/2008 8:50 AM
If you don't run them but once a year, just regular alkalines would be a cheaper way to go, no need for chargers/expensive batteries. Jerry




No, not worth "ripping the engines apart" every year (maybe a couple times a year) to put new batteries in. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If your only running them once a year, it must be around the Christmas tree./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Marty, you should have replied "Yeah those New Bright sets are a B**** arent they" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to fined my shoes first, that takes 15 min's.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 06/26/2008 11:00 AM 
If your only running them once a year, it must be around the Christmas tree.

Not I. My battery/track (switchable) engine (an AristoCraft FA with 15 Nicad "C" cells and an on-board TE mounted inside) was constructed for track cleaning purposes. Only, it's no good for that if the batteries don't take/hold a charge. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to fined my shoes first, that takes 15 min's. 




What do you need them for?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The words "high maintance" just has been on my mind today. Seems to me most of the track power display layouts takes about 2 hours to get all the track up and running with out dead spots. 

Isn't that high maintance??? 
And it was said, battery folks has to have wires hanging all over, and charging ports etc. 
Where are these people getting their info.??? 
I do videos and photos all the time, do you see wires and ports??? 

I just don't know....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. Batteries are just too much trouble. 

After I have got water in the boiler, alcohol in the tender, the fire lit, and oiled around, I just don't have time to puta battery in the thing... by the time steam is up, I want to go run the thing!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going solar, no batteries to charge, just a big cap in the loco and solar panels on the cars! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg. 
At least that way you won't be relying on problematic power through the rails.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

See what you did you went and got the Live Steamers,( I'll have it going in 15 min's)and the Track Power guy's (you have to wait a while to see trains run I have to clean the track first). All worked up.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still plugging along with my old CHICAGO ELECTRIC CORLESS DRILL BATTERIES. I got them from Harobor freight. 
I got three chargers. I got my "BATTERY CLIP" I made from a spring clamp. I lost a few over the last 5 years. 
I rotate them throgh the charger periodicly. 
The chargers come on with the shop lights. When I turn on the lights in the shop they charge. When I leave and turnoff the lights the charger stops. That way I don't forget to turn the charger off. 

No flashlights are a different story. I have one for when the lights go out. There is a pile of fresh batteris next to it. 

I do not use flashlights for work for three reasons. 1 evyer time I go to use it the battery is dead. 2 Every time I drop it ( which is often) the bulb breaks. 3 I do not like the light you get from these new LED flaslights. I carry a floresent drop light.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is something I learnd a long time a go from a Joke that was told me. 

Two Southern Bells were sitting on the back porch sipping Mint Julips. 

The first one said. " See the swiming pool George bought me" 

The second said " That's nice" 

The First one said "See the Cadalac George bought me" 

The seond said " That's Nice" 

The First one said "See the r gardeners George got me to maintain my beauriful garden" 

The second replied again "That's nice" 

Then the first one inquired " What has William got for you?" 

The second one said " He got me a book on Etiquette" 

The first one said laughtinly. "Well what good is that?" 

The Seond one replied "It taught me to say " That's nice" instead of " Who the [email protected]#$%^& cares" 

So now when I hear outragous statements is just say 

" THATS NICE"


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

True phone call: 
caller: "Hey Terry! (thats me) You comin over to run today?" 
me: "was plannin on it" 
caller: "any chance you could bring one of your locos?" 
me: "sure, why? You havin problems with your stuff?" 
caller: "well Bob (name change) came over early and was tryin to run, but the track is so bad (drty) that nothin' is runnin right. we were hopin' you could pull the track cleanin cars around the mainline while we clean the sidings." 
me: (laughin' to myself cause i always get razzed about how great track power is) I would love to!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Don...what was that all about????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

Marty really never stirrs the pot..I usually do that/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 


Ya think Carrie found out about the 6 Santa Fe heavyweights?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 

He is a dyed in the wool battery man. 

Oh well doesn't seem like the flames are too bad...yet. 


The little brown stirring man in Bellevue 

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMM/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Do you think there is a market for a battery powered track cleaning car?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 06/28/2008 10:07 AM
HMMMMMMMMM/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> Do you think there is a market for a battery powered track cleaning car?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0>




Not if the batteries won't take/hold a charge. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 06/28/2008 10:34 AM
Posted By John J on 06/28/2008 10:07 AM 
HMMMMMMMMM/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>" border=0> Do you think there is a market for a battery powered track cleaning car?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0>" border=0>

Not if the batteries won't take/hold a charge. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0>




How often do you have this problem? If you are having that much trouble with batteries, please let us know the details of those batteries so we can all avoid them. 

Well lets see ... I've been running battery power for about 4 or 5 years maybe? I did just have to replace one battery pack (NiMh) in one loco this year. Of course I leave them out in the train shed all winter long in -10 deg F weather. That probably doesn't help any. Yet in the spring, I turn the locos on and they still run (on the same charge). 

Of course in that same 4 or 5 years I have had 5 or 6 track powered locos with various power pickup problems (many of them several times per year). I don't have problems with my track because I did that right (for track power) in the first place, but I do still have to clean it. Long story short, I am very happy with battery power and will continue to move in that direction. It has drastically reduced my maintenance and has increased reliability dramatically. If all I have to do is replace a battery pack once in awhile, that works for me. 

And as far as charging batteries goes ... That is done after the operating session, not before like track cleaning.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 

WHAT? 6 Santa Fe cars? Boy is the sh_t going to hit the fan. He better hide them at mine or your house! Maybe he is going to paint them his Railroad colors?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man Bubba ,,, Big mouth....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 06/28/2008 11:09 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 06/28/2008 10:34 AM 
Posted By John J on 06/28/2008 10:07 AM 
HMMMMMMMMM/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0> Do you think there is a market for a battery powered track cleaning car?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>

Not if the batteries won't take/hold a charge. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>" border=0>

How often do you have this problem? /div> 
More often than I should. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif" 
Besides, batteries just will not work for the way that we run trains. 
We run 7 trains simultaneously, totally unattended. These trains run over some of the same tracks (stopping and waiting for each other when necessary), through the same crossings, and alternate in the station with two turnouts thrown automatically by approaching trains. 
You would be very hard pressed to do what we do with battery power. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif"


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't know it was a secret...better hope Carrie doesn't visit these pages! 

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See Now you know why I never married. Of course on the other hand you also know why I am always broke/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif No one to reign in my spending/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

There is no happy medium./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If person gets paid for acting as a go-between the living and the dead then he could be a happy medium.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no happy medium. 





"I like a happy medium." -- Dr. Who


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Especially if that happy "medium" is played by Kylie Minogue. Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 06/28/2008 9:56 AM

Ya think Carrie found out about the 6 Santa Fe heavyweights? 
Bubba




Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif Now I have some where to bring my "Personal" heavyweight business car to run as a special on the end of the train. It'll be there for the 08 run..... 

Maybe we should have a NEW MLS project. Run a special passenger train at Marty's with all our own personal business cars..... We could even bring them to the other Large Scale shows and have a fabulous personalized display of custom business cars.... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??!?!?!? 

Imagine what a string of those luxury cars would look like...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
I have thought many times about my own busn car, but I don't care for my company colors on a passenger car. Freight cars its fine.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote(If you run SS no cleaning required.... so sayith the god of gscale lewis polk) 

Hey Nick, 

Well that's one statement that's true...SS never needs cleaning, been doing it for four years with SS and clamps. Set it all up and have never had to mess with any of it. I don't ever clean before I run and never have dead spots or conductivity issues so I never know where all this "track power drama" stuff comes from. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Especially from folks who don't even run track power. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 


Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

But Ray, your,,,,,"special".....


----------

